# Hacking???????



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

No laughing at the new guy, clearly knows nothing question!!!! However what is a hacking and non hacking movement? Sorry I'm sure it's a silly question, I'm very new to all this!!


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

hippo said:


> No laughing at the new guy, clearly knows nothing question!!!! However what is a hacking and non hacking movement? Sorry I'm sure it's a silly question, I'm very new to all this!!


Hacking mvt's stop the seconds-hand when the crown is pulled out for time setting. (It makes it easier to synch watches for special opps







)


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

djacks42 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > No laughing at the new guy, clearly knows nothing question!!!! However what is a hacking and non hacking movement? Sorry I'm sure it's a silly question, I'm very new to all this!!
> ...


Ok cool it's that simple!! Sure you shouldn't have mentioned the special operations, oh neither should i!!!!


----------



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

I wish I could hack my new Seiko 5


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Ralph said:


> I wish I could hack my new Seiko 5


If you pull out the crown to the time setting position and then very slowly turn the hands anti-clockwise whilst putting a little back pressure on the crown, you can stop the second hand until it synchronises with your time source. I'm not sure if it has to be fully wound or not but it gets easier with practice. This is the same for all Seiko 7S26 movements although I don't know if it's a designed feature or a quirk of the movement. As long as you don't do it all the time, i.e. 20 odd times per day, I'm informed from a reliable source that it won't really harm your watch.

Andrew.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d prefer a movement to be non hacking as otherwise I`m tempted to set them exactly to my radio controlled kitchen clock, then when I notice the watch is a few seconds out of synch I have to reset it









With a non hacking movement I set the minute approximately right and am mildly bothered if next time I look I notice it`s out by over minute or so









Hacking movements hack me off









Feel free to groan here


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't afford a second hand on my watches so no problem


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d prefer a movement to be non hacking as otherwise I`m tempted to set them exactly to my radio controlled kitchen clock, then when I notice the watch is a few seconds out of synch I have to reset it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the opposite; non hacking movements frustrate me. I'm not that neurotic that my time has to be dead on accurate but if I'm setting a watch, I like to know that it's going to be close to correct for at least a couple of days.

Reading this back to myself, I probably am a bit neurotic!









Andrew.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Neurotic is good!!!!!!!


----------

